# PremiumVM Limited Offer - 2GB at $4/mo - Columbus, OH



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

*This offer has ended. Thanks to everybody who ordered.*​
PremiumVM is back! We've extended this deal, so please don't miss it as we cannot guarantee it will come back. Some providers call their services "unmanaged" and then don't give you any support at all. We advertise "basic" management - this means that your services aren't fully managed, however we won't leave you in the dark. We will help you. We have more great deals to come, but this one won't last long so grab one before stock runs out.

_As LET is down and today was the day we were going to post an offer, we'll post it on here instead! We have a very limited special for a 2GB RAM VPS at $4/month._

Terms: This offer is for the first *5* orders *ONLY*. The 6th order onwards will have the normal package specifications with 1GB RAM.

*Package 1:*

30GB Disk Space

350GB Bandwidth

1GB 2GB RAM (first 5 orders)

1.5GB 2.5GB Burstable (first 5 orders)

4 CPU Cores

1 IP Address

OpenVZ

Columbus, OH

ORDER NOW - $4/month

Test IP available on request. Custom packages available on request (contact us).

We use SolusVM where you can reboot/start/stop/re-install, (...) your VPS

No coupon required, just use that order link and submit a ticket when your order has been accepted to claim the upgrade. Orders made during business hours should be activated within a couple of hours at most (usually a few minutes).

If you have any questions, please either:

Submit a ticket - https://premiumvm.com/clients/submitticket.php?step=2&deptid=1

Live Chat - bottom-right hand corner of our website

PM dominicl on VPSBoard

Thank you.

Regards,

PremiumVM

*edit (18/5): changed from vSwap to Burstable as it should have been 512MB vSwap. We've changed this to 2.5GB burstable instead.*


----------



## dominicl (May 18, 2013)

Hello,

We've changed the offer from vSwap to burstable. We can offer 512MB burstable RAM upon request, however.

Default offer is now 2.5GB burstable due to a typo on our end. This should have said 512MB vSwap, so therefore we've changed this to 2.5GB burstable and you may have 512MB vSwap upon request.

This has also been present on other offers, and we do apologize for the inconvenience.

Our apologies.

Regards,

PremiumVM


----------



## Chronic (May 18, 2013)

What hardware is this running on?
I'd like the test IP please.
Is the _first 5_ offer still going?


----------



## dominicl (May 18, 2013)

Hello,



Chronic said:


> What hardware is this running on?
> I'd like the test IP please.
> Is the _first 5_ offer still going?



This is running on a server consisting of an X3460, 2x1TB HDD's (Software RAID 1), 32GB RAM.
Test IP: 173.45.64.82.
Yes, it is.

Regards,

Dominic


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

Just curious.. Do you have any idea why my computer anti-virus (Comodo) listed your datacenter's website as a dangerous phishing site..?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Just curious.. Do you have any idea why my computer anti-virus (Comodo) listed your datacenter's website as a dangerous phishing site..?


Honestly, if your anti-virus software isn't giving you the reason for what it does, you might want to consider switching to another application... or to Linux.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> A reason such as?


If the site is infected or not.

Linux ftw. But I still do miss classic Mac OS and OpenStep.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> Just curious.. Do you have any idea why my computer anti-virus (Comodo) listed your datacenter's website as a dangerous phishing site..?



This is XLHost data center on the offer?   Known Iranian ties and sites hosted there.  Take that for what it is worth.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> This is XLHost data center on the offer?   Known Iranian ties and sites hosted there.  Take that for what it is worth.


That's probably why it's blocked then.. :s


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Hey now, dead bodies stink in the hot sun   I'd watch the HF posts....  This community is a tad more open minded than LET/LEB, but HF customers are sh*t magnets.

Back to XLHost.  Some posts already about them.  The owner is in the States legally, but ties and customers are certainly on the prohibited list of enemy countries.  Sorry the US is such bullies,  I don't make the laws.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Hey now, dead bodies stink in the hot sun   I'd watch the HF posts....  This community is a tad more open minded than LET/LEB, but HF customers are sh*t magnets.
> 
> Back to XLHost.  Some posts already about them.  The owner is in the States legally, but ties and customers are certainly on the prohibited list of enemy countries.  Sorry the US is such bullies,  I don't make the laws.


The US is more like peace makers than bullies if you ask me.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

Well peace makers?  Ummm there are good and bad folks everywhere.  Sometimes hard to filter people.

I wish you luck on HF, but it's a hazard.  Some interesting people there, but youthful anarchy element is real heavy.

Back to XLHost,  their network is interesting.  They seem to backhaul from various POPS.  Interesting traceroutes for those interested.  Unsure how the overall performance will be but certainly a different location and provider.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well peace makers?  Ummm there are good and bad folks everywhere.  Sometimes hard to filter people.
> 
> I wish you luck on HF, but it's a hazard.  Some interesting people there, but youthful anarchy element is real heavy.
> 
> Back to XLHost,  their network is interesting.  They seem to backhaul from various POPS.  Interesting traceroutes for those interested.  Unsure how the overall performance will be but certainly a different location and provider.


HF..? What are you talking about?

If you're referencing Hackforums, we have no involvement there. In fact, our own policies (http://www.greenvaluehost.com/tos.html) forbid any of our clients to advertise there.


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> HF..? What are you talking about?
> 
> If you're referencing Hackforums, we have no involvement there. In fact, our own policies (http://www.greenvaluehost.com/tos.html) forbid any of our clients to advertise there.


Yeppers.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4bK8MhB2fJwJ:www.hackforums.net/showthread.php%3Ftid%3D3460606+site:hackforums.net+colocrossing


----------



## Jack (May 18, 2013)

Are you reselling XLHost?


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Yeppers.
> 
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:4bK8MhB2fJwJ:www.hackforums.net/showthread.php%3Ftid%3D3460606+site:hackforums.net+colocrossing


.. I honestly had no idea that was there. That must have been posted by a member of our advertising crew (sales interns...) as they were told to mass advertise. Thanks for providing me with that, I'll track down the origin and give whoever posted that a good scolding.

I can tell you right now that I'll have any orders originating from hackforums denied, canceled and refunded as soon as I see them.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> The US is more like peace makers than bullies if you ask me.


 

Speaking as a former US soldier who was involved in this "peace making", what we did was more 'blatant murder' than any type of peacekeeping.  We were there to protect our own interests, and nothing else.  If you truly wish to know about your country, you should start reading news sources that _don't_ originate from said country.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

GVH-Jon said:


> I understand that but peace in our country has to come first.


Peace in "our" country has -nothing- to do with murdering non-combatants and innocents.  But that's enough of this, we're derailing the guy's thread.


----------



## Tux (May 18, 2013)




----------



## Chronic (May 19, 2013)

Keep your off-topic discussions out of this thread please. Some of us would like to discuss the actual offer. Speaking of which, here's the initial ServerBear benchmark: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/19/moVWxI8GRKYlxKGj


----------



## dominicl (May 19, 2013)

Hello,

Let me address some of these comments that need to be addressed.



GVH-Jon said:


> Just curious.. Do you have any idea why my computer anti-virus (Comodo) listed your datacenter's website as a dangerous phishing site..?


I have no idea why this would be. However, if you PM me I may be able to find out for you.



buffalooed said:


> This is XLHost data center on the offer?   Known Iranian ties and sites hosted there.  Take that for what it is worth.


I'm not 100% sure about these sites being hosted on XLHost's network. However, what I can say is that whilst we've been a customer of theirs, it's been rock solid. Support isn't "the best" but it's fine for what we need.



Jack said:


> Are you reselling XLHost?


It depends what you mean by "reselling". We don't resell their VPS's. We rent a dedicated server from them currently.



Chronic said:


> Keep your off-topic discussions out of this thread please. Some of us would like to discuss the actual offer. Speaking of which, here's the initial ServerBear benchmark: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/05/19/moVWxI8GRKYlxKGj


Thank you for the benchmark, appreciated! And yes, please keep your off-topic discussions out of this thread.

Regards,

Dominic


----------



## dominicl (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

Thank you everybody for your orders, we appreciate it. We also posted this offer on LET. I will extend this offer for an extra *1 *person. Therefore, we have *2* of these left available.

We also do custom plans if you don't need that much RAM. We allow game servers too. If you need a custom plan, PM me, email me, or come on our live chat which is online now.

Regards,

Dominic


----------



## dominicl (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

 

This offer has gone extremely well, and for that reason I am going to release a few more of these. The next *3* orders will get the double RAM deal also. I cannot guarantee whether we will release any more after this so please snap one up quickly 

 

https://premiumvm.com/clients/cart.php?a=add&pid=5 - order using that URL and then submit a ticket after order to have your RAM doubled.

 

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask us.

 

Regards,

PremiumVM


----------



## lazyt (May 21, 2013)

*pecial Offers - VPS - LET-1GB*
Disk Space: 30 GB Bandwidth: 350 GB Guaranteed RAM: 1 GB Burstable RAM: 1.5 GB CPU Cores: 4 Virtualization: OpenVZ Port Speed: 100 Mbps IPv4 Addresses: 1 Management: Basic

????????


----------



## dominicl (May 21, 2013)

lazyt said:


> *pecial Offers - VPS - LET-1GB*
> 
> Disk Space: 30 GB Bandwidth: 350 GB Guaranteed RAM: 1 GB Burstable RAM: 1.5 GB CPU Cores: 4 Virtualization: OpenVZ Port Speed: 100 Mbps IPv4 Addresses: 1 Management: Basic
> 
> ????????


The formatting has always been wrong on WHMCS for this. You will see it actually says 'Bandwidth: 350GB', 'Guaranteed RAM: 1GB'.

Regards,

Dominic


----------



## lazyt (May 21, 2013)

It might be a good idea to format it correctly before posting it. I can just see the reviews when a noob didn't get the "350 GB of Guaranteed

 RAM" they were "promised".


----------



## dominicl (May 21, 2013)

lazyt said:


> It might be a good idea to format it correctly before posting it. I can just see the reviews when a noob didn't get the "350 GB of Guaranteed
> 
> RAM" they were "promised".


We state the specs in the thread, and in the checkout for the offers group.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (May 21, 2013)

*@dominicl*, your advertising technique reminds me an awful lot of George Carlin's Advertising Lullaby:

"Quality, value, style, service, selection, convenience

Economy, savings, performance, experience, hospitality
Low rates, friendly service, name brands, easy terms
Affordable prices, money-back guarantee.

Free installation, free admission, free appraisal, free alterations,
Free delivery, free estimates, free home trial, and free parking.

No cash? No problem! No kidding! No fuss, no muss,
No risk, no obligation, no red tape, no down payment,
No entry fee, no hidden charges, no purchase necessary,
No one will call on you, no payments or interest till September.

Limited time only, though, so act now, order today, send no money,
Offer good while supplies last, two to a customer, each item sold separately,
Batteries not included, mileage may vary, all sales are final,
Allow six weeks for delivery, some items not available,
Some assembly required, some restrictions may apply.

So come on in for a free demonstration and a free consultation
with our friendly, professional staff. Our experienced and
knowledgeable sales representatives will help you make a
selection that's just right for you and just right for your budget.

And say, don't forget to pick up your free gift: a classic deluxe
custom designer luxury prestige high-quality premium select
gourmet pocket pencil sharpener. Yours for the asking,
no purchase necessary. It's our way of saying thank you.

And if you act now, we'll include an extra added free complimentary
bonus gift at no cost to you: a classic deluxe custom designer
luxury prestige high-quality premium select gourmet combination
key ring, magnifying glass, and garden hose, in a genuine
imitation leather-style carrying case with authentic vinyl trim.
Yours for the asking, no purchase necessary. It's our way of
saying thank you.

Actually, it's our way of saying 'Bend over just a little farther
so we can stick this big advertising dick up your a** a little bit
deeper, a little bit deeper, a little bit DEEPER, you miserable
no-good dumb*** f***ing consumer!' "

 

_Hurry everyone, get these 3 limited time specials, because you wouldn't want to have to wait until I sell out of these and release 3 more, ultra super special opportunities to get the exact same thing, now would you?_


----------



## dominicl (May 21, 2013)

TheLinuxBug,

We released more stock due to demand. If it's going to cause that much confusion, then I'll prioritize the fix of the description formatting.

Once the last 3 have gone, that's it.

edit: they've been separated by commas for the mean time.

Regards,

Dominic


----------

